# Name of this part around windscreen



## Xtrail2017 (May 1, 2021)

Hello all, 
Can someone please help me with the name of this part in the photo and any help as to where I can get a replacement (I’m in the UK).
It basically goes around the windscreen, but have realised it has been pulled off while I was at work in car park.
Thanks in advance


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The description in DPC for a US Rogue is "Cover -Front Fender, LH" and the part prefix is 66895.


----------



## ExodousII (Mar 19, 2017)

Nissan parts catalog (epc-data.com) 
Awesome website to search for parts


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

ExodousII said:


> Nissan parts catalog (epc-data.com)
> Awesome website to search for parts


That will be DPC here, the OP will find the part in the diagram containing the front fender. The tag will be 66895M.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Xtrail2017 said:


> Hello all,
> Can someone please help me with the name of this part in the photo and any help as to where I can get a replacement (I’m in the UK).
> It basically goes around the windscreen, but have realised it has been pulled off while I was at work in car park.
> Thanks in advance
> ...


check out your local auto wrecking yard. You can easily remove one off a wrecked vehicle. It basically is a '' pressure fit''....meaning it has maybe a couple of nubs on the backside of the plastic that correspond with a few holes or slots in the fender sheet metal/ you push the plastic trim down into place so it lines up and catches. 

sometimes you may need to slide it up/down to get it to free itself from the fender.
the autowrecker may only want a few dollars ( Euros?) . If you order brand new from the nissan parts dept it can be some stupid price.
i'm an auto glass technician here in Canada and this trim piece really does nothing except to finish off the outward appearance. We often remove these when replacing the windshield and reinstall after the windshield is re-installed. Worst you may get is a wind whistle or wind howl on the freeway if that plastic trim piece is missing in action. It has nothing to do with sealing your windshield or stopping rainwater from entering your cabin. Just an outside trim garnish, nothing more.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> If you order brand new from the nissan parts dept it can be some stupid price.


Yep, NissanPartsDeal gets $18 US, list is $27.



tonyvancity said:


> It has nothing to do with sealing your windshield or stopping rainwater from entering your cabin.


No, actually, leaving it off will let junk into the corner of the cowl that's larger than the screens. It may eventually lead to clogged cowl drains, wiper issues, or HVAC problems. Much better to have it.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> Yep, NissanPartsDeal gets $18 US, list is $27.
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually, leaving it off will let junk into the corner of the cowl that's larger than the screens. It may eventually lead to clogged cowl drains, wiper issues, or HVAC problems. Much better to have it.


true, best to have it there. It may take awhile for the build up of debris to clog things up, but Yes, correct, it was designed and engineered by an egghead for a purpose. 

i was at this last auto glass shop installing windshields and i was working with a meth head , pill popping sack o' crap. Oooops, i meant Co-worker.
we'd team up to do windshields and i always had to correct his shoddy workmanship, including leaving parts off he ''forgot'' to put back or ''misplaced/lost''. I was cleaning up the shop floor and found one of these corner cowl pieces just lying on top of the garbage in the shop trash can.
or he wouldn't take the effort to reinstall the windshield cowl back into proper position. Later on, customer returns with a leaky windshield , water coming under the dashboard footwell area. We had to fix, dry up his interior, buy some detailing stuff that was needed to clean up the wet smells. Unhappy customer who knew what went wrong. Got his vehicle back and was still very unhappy/angry/livid as the vehicle should of went to a detail shop as i suggested our Shop should do but was denied.
happy to report i no longer work with that glass shop or druggy-goof coworkers and lousy manager/owners who hire these type of brain fried turds.
😛....you being a mechanic i'm sure you have had all sorts of wonderful whackjobs to work alongside with !


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> true, best to have it there. It may take awhile for the build up of debris to clog things up, but Yes, correct, it was designed and engineered by an egghead for a purpose.


Yep, and on a Rogue, they get enough crap inside the fenders even with everything in place. I just got done cleaning out the back section of the fenderwells on one that got so bad it stopped the outlets for the front sunroof drains. Only two years old but they park under heavy tree cover. Everything in the car interacts with something else in the car, so you never know.



tonyvancity said:


> 😛....you being a mechanic i'm sure you have had all sorts of wonderful whackjobs to work alongside with !


About 5 years back one of them nearly burned the building down. He had to puncture a fuel tank that was being replaced, and instead of pulling out a brass punch and hammer or an air drill, the idiot pulled out a cordless drill. Second degree burns all over one arm, and the strawboss had to save the shop with a fire extinguisher. Brain


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> Yep, and on a Rogue, they get enough crap inside the fenders even with everything in place. I just got done cleaning out the back section of the fenderwells on one that got so bad it stopped the outlets for the front sunroof drains. Only two years old but they park under heavy tree cover. Everything in the car interacts with something else in the car, so you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> About 5 years back one of them nearly burned the building down. He had to puncture a fuel tank that was being replaced, and instead of pulling out a brass punch and hammer or an air drill, the idiot pulled out a cordless drill. Second degree burns all over one arm, and the strawboss had to save the shop with a fire extinguisher. Brain


when i bought my 06 Xtrail in 2015, i had to start cleaning and inspecting everything on my own ( used car lot salesmen are just Goofs, all talk just to sell the vehicle). One of the first things i did was pull out the cabin air-filters. Was so dirty and stinky, looked like the previous owner never changed it. It had twigs, leafy bits, dirt and i'd guess woolly mammoth pet dander from the pleistocene era.

then i checked the engine air filter. * Ughhhhh*
engine oil. * ughhh , part 2.
and down the rabbit hole i went! sparkplugs, brake fluid, rad, steering fluid ( actually, the rad fluid was kinda mint....). Spent about $100 on fluids, plugs, filters, motor oil. A few months later, i changed out the oxygen sensor. Truck ran like a wet dream. Still does. 

really, just from removing dirty stuff and replacing with new. No wizardry. 
by the way, too bad about your co-worker. Sad when people get injured on the job.
Nearly 11 years ago, at another auto glass shop, had an older coworker accidently catch fire while he was cutting laminated sheet of glass. I was off work that day, got the details next day. Third degree burns to his chest, hands. He took a bic lighter to the methyl hydrate ( it's something you do to the laminate glass after you cut it on the cutting table) . Anyways, he got a month in the hospital. Managed to stop smoking cigars for that month. Till he returned to work. Then old cranky Smokey Pants was lighting his face on fire with cigars and ciggs.
lol, he was one of the better co-workers. Always had at least 1-2 employees either drug addicts, boozers, thieves. Everywhere i worked. Sometimes, all three into one! Good times.


----------



## 2 dogs (Apr 17, 2021)

Xtrail2017 said:


> Hello all,
> Can someone please help me with the name of this part in the photo and any help as to where I can get a replacement (I’m in the UK).
> It basically goes around the windscreen, but have realised it has been pulled off while I was at work in car park.
> Thanks in advance
> ...


IMO


----------



## 2 dogs (Apr 17, 2021)

2 dogs said:


> IMO


My thinking would be scrap yard or if you're flush with cash Nissan


----------



## Weroydie (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi, what about this part? Has she lost her appearance? If I were you, I would give it for restoration, it will be easier and faster than ordering a new such part. I try to keep track of all the elements of the body and interior on my car and regularly take my car to car detailing gold coast, where they maintain a good condition of the entire car externally


----------

